# NGD EVH Wolfgang Standard WG-T



## craigny (Nov 3, 2014)

OK all so when i saw that these very affordable Wolfies came out i had to snag one...got a good deal and it'a a great guitar for the money....neck is great, the EVH Wolfgang pickups are awesome...plays like a dream...frets and neck are super nice...i couldnt find much if any difference between this and the previous MIC Special model i played a little while back....yes no binding on this model and no locking hardtail (which i don't have a need for anyway)....just a nice solid piece that makes you want to hit pinch harmonics all day! For the $ you cannot beat these...if your curious about a Wolfie these are great without breaking the bank....onto the pron!!! sorry i suck at pics....


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Nov 4, 2014)

Nice! The black hardware looks great on these. Seems like too many companies opt for chrome hardware on black guitars. 

Are the pickups the normal EVH "Wolfgang" pickups or are they different ones made for this guitar? If they are the Wolfgang pickups, what do you think of them? I haven't found many reviews that really describe how they sound or what to compare them to other than opinions from guys who only play Van Halen stuff.


----------



## craigny (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks. Yes these are EVH Wolfgang pickups. Same as on the other models. They are great. Very organic and full sounding with the right amount of bite. Yes they nail the VH tone but I play mostly thrash and these sound awesome. You can hear every note with chords in high gain...nice full mids but not to harsh or boomy. Great EQ with the right amount of output. I'm sure the basswood and maple combo helps too. The neck pickup never gets muddy on leads and the bridge is awesome for muting and of course soloing as well. Harmonics for days on this guitar. Hits way above its weight. I also dig the black hardware.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Nov 4, 2014)

Awesome! Sounds like they will work well for me.


----------



## craigny (Nov 4, 2014)

Yeah I'm really digging it. Got to play it a lot more today. It's great. Think I got the pickups dialed in now. Even though they are direct mounted there is some foam and room for slight adjustments. The pickups are very responsive.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 4, 2014)

Is there anything you can compare the pickups to?


----------



## craigny (Nov 5, 2014)

They are similar to the Illuminators I have I think but perhaps with more pronounced mids. These pickups are VERY defined...meaning they pick up EVERY nuance of your playing. I love them.


----------



## -DTP- (Nov 5, 2014)

I played one of these at GC the other day and the neck was amazing + the action was really low for being a factory setup. HNGD dude!


----------



## Le Jeff (Nov 5, 2014)

If they're anything like the Wolfie pups in my USA Peavey they're basically some of the best you can get. They may not be everyone's cup of tea, but they're undeniably great.

HNGD!


----------



## Tom 1.0 (Nov 5, 2014)

This not one of the MIJ ones then?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 5, 2014)

No, these are Mexican or Chinese made. Don't remember exactly. They haven't been MiJ for years now.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Nov 5, 2014)

Congrats bro! These are great guitars!


----------



## Tom 1.0 (Nov 5, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> No, these are Mexican or Chinese made. Don't remember exactly. They haven't been MiJ for years now.




Oh ok. 

I only asked as I got a lead on a new MIJ one. 

This looks like a great deal, Maple is always awesome!


----------



## craigny (Nov 5, 2014)

These standards are Indonesian. The new specials are Mexican.

The original specials were mij, then changed to mic

You still got the USA and custom models..all MIA
the specials are now mim
And the standard (WG) models are mii

Can't put this one down. Just threw on some straplocks. The pickups are great. I also owned a Peavey Wolfgang a while back that I loved.. Those pups were great as well but these really kick ass.


----------



## atticus1088 (Nov 9, 2014)

I played one of the black models, with a quilt top and floyd.

I really enjoyed playing it. The new arm contour and belly cut were really what these models needed. 
They are so much more comfortable now. The guitar i played needed to be set up, but I could tell it had tons of potential.


----------



## craigny (Nov 10, 2014)

Yes for the $ its great, again im not compairing it to any US models or even the new MIM specials (which i havent seen yet), but it does compare favorabily to the MIC specials ive played which were over double the price......I agree about the belly countour.....very comfy, i really like the feel and shape of the neck....played it again alot yesterday, i never really got the chance to try the floyd models but i assume they are of the same quality, the pickups are the real bright spot for this guitar IMO...your getting the same pups as the top of the line models.


----------



## tothemax (Feb 20, 2015)

yah there actually a joy to play.
i got mine about 2 months ago and could not resist a few changes.
mine is the hardtail model, curly maple top.
first. i reversed the 3 way switch.
2nd replaced pups with emgs x series. 85x in the bridge and 81x in the neck.
3rd. added a couple of cream pup rings. to match the binding on the body.

i should also mention the fret ends seemed a little sharp, but a little fileing fixed that.
love the tummy and forearm cut
sounds AWESOME


----------



## ridner (Feb 20, 2015)

Nice score. Wolfgangs are killer. These Standards are made in Indonesia. The Special series come with "EVH Wolfgang Humbucking" pickups and the Standard has "Direct Mount Wolfgang Humbucking" pickups. I assume the Standard pups are an import version of the EVH ones.


----------



## Riverrunsred (Feb 21, 2015)

I wonder if one of these would work for stoner doom, I need an excuse to buy one.


----------



## the.godfather (Feb 21, 2015)

Nice score! 

I keep hearing that the neck on these are awesome. Adam D has been playing one for quite a while now too.


----------



## tothemax (Feb 21, 2015)

thanks gang.
the neck is small, and slick. a shredders dream. compound radius also. 
i do think my action could be lower, but she is still getting broken in.


----------



## livewire78602 (Jun 27, 2015)

My WG standard with the stock wolfgang pickups howls at loud amp volumes during practice when the guitar volume pot is all the way on and not touching strings, whereas my other expensive wolfgangs do not. So I dont think they are the same. Im guessing the pickups were made in Asia or China compared to more expensive brand ones. Also trying to swap them out wont be easy as the hole the wires run thru go to switch and not pots.
One last thing, look at the pics of all the EVH Wolfgang guitars particularly the pickups, USA made and specials and compare to the WG standard guitar, you will see the magnets on pickups , the ones with screws are facing a different direction on the neck pickup compared to the other neck pickups on the more expensive models, I have no idea why this is.


----------



## jclogston (Jun 28, 2015)

i want to buy this BUT am passing as its such a pain to change the pickups!


----------



## jclogston (Jun 28, 2015)

tothemax said:


> yah there actually a joy to play.
> i got mine about 2 months ago and could not resist a few changes.
> mine is the hardtail model, curly maple top.
> first. i reversed the 3 way switch.
> ...




how did you get the EMGs to fit?


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jul 2, 2015)

I played the Special at guitar center and fell in love. My next purchase? Trans Black Wolfie Standard. Huge EVH Fangirl here

EDIT: The Wolfgang with the Floyd is my next purchase


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 5, 2015)

Nice HNGD! Congrats!


----------

